# my piranhas has changed their colour every time



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

hi frnd my piranhas keep changing clour it become black why two of my piranhas help


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe just a mood (temporary) thing... we need a better description of their behavior to help you...







!


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

THEY KEEP BANGING THERE BACK THEY R SROUND 5"MAN


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

> hi frnd my piranhas keep changing clour it become black why two of my piranhas help





> THEY KEEP BANGING THERE BACK THEY R SROUND 5"MAN


Don't really understand what you are trying to say, what does "they keep banging there back they r sround 5 man" what the hell does this mean maybe learn how to type before you ask questions nobody can understand what you are saying.


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry see below got timed out uploading


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is a red piranha in his breeding color.
Pete ready to get it on.\/
View attachment 116943

Here is pete's biatch Mertle who is not ready to get jiggy wit it.\/
View attachment 116944

This is what caused Pete to get all steamed up.
Piranha porn!look out eggs below!!!\/
View attachment 116946

Breeding reds can go dark even weeks befor they start to breed.If they are less then 6 months old I doubt this to be the issue.as said mood can alter their color.color of substrate will also change thier color.I as you can see have black gravel and a big chunk of slate in it.Mertle used to sit over the slate and turn white as a ghost, 5 min after she moved away from it she turned back to her normal color.My guess would be this is a breeding issue.
what size of tank?
How many reds are in it?
how old are they?
The above questions are important in regards to possibility of breeding.If they infact are ready to breed you must ask yourself.
Am I prepared to put alot of time, effort, and money into raising the fry.
Time ----aprox 2 months.
effort ----countless waterchanges, hatching brine shrimp,feedings 3-5x a day.
Money----breeder tank,filter,heater,brine shrimp eggs and supplies.
Then after all the blood, sweat, and tears you have to find a buyer for them.
If the above fits your criteria then keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best!we are here to help you when you need.
good luck!!!
Fry


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

hi frnd i was typing it fast that why people r not able to understand me ok u r use ful for me i got wat u said ready to do all the think ur first question how old r they i bought it last october MY TANK SIZE IS 2FEET IN LENGHT AND THREE REDS R THERE HELP ME

till wat time my piranhas will breed any suggestion frnd u told me after 6 month they start breeding rite or wrong

[wat lenght should piranhas be if they have to breed


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Rolly said:


> hi frnd i was typing it fast that why people r not able to understand me ok u r use ful for me i got wat u said ready to do all the think ur first question how old r they i bought it last october MY TANK SIZE IS 2FEET IN LENGHT AND THREE REDS R THERE HELP ME
> 
> till wat time my piranhas will breed any suggestion frnd u told me after 6 month they start breeding rite or wrong
> 
> [wat lenght should piranhas be if they have to breed


IMO it's just a mood thing due to territorial disputes... Pygos (Reds) are fast growers so your 2' tank is getting too small for them to thrive... hardly 5" Ps will breed in such small tank... You need at least a 75g tank (285 liters) for 3 Reds for life... if you can't afford a 75g tank you should sell/trade your Reds...







!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Rolly said:


> hi frnd i was typing it fast that why people r not able to understand me ok u r use ful for me i got wat u said ready to do all the think ur first question how old r they i bought it last october MY TANK SIZE IS 2FEET IN LENGHT AND THREE REDS R THERE HELP ME
> 
> till wat time my piranhas will breed any suggestion frnd u told me after 6 month they start breeding rite or wrong
> 
> [wat lenght should piranhas be if they have to breed


They are old enough..its not likely but it is possible they are breeding.barbianj had success breeding redz in a small tank, but you should really consider getting a bigger tank and use the one they are in now for any babies they may have in the future.


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

thanx frnd for the help tc ahve fun this month i planning to buy a 3 feet thank


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i suggest get a bigger tank than 3' itll save you money later id just buy a 75. you could get the 3ft tank (im guessing its a 30 gal) but you will still need to buy a even bugger tank but after they have a bigger tank youll have a spare 30 gal.


----------

